# Old GE refrigerator not working.. Any ideas?



## Sirfixalot (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I have an old GE TBX16SAXGRWH model refrigerator (top/bottom). It quit working entirely about a week ago without warning and hadn't exhibited any previous issues - always quite reliable.

The light turns on so electricity is reaching it and the thermostat unit seems to be in fine working order, considering that it appears to respond with a slight tone when turned on.

I did check the condensor fan which is NOT running and doesn't appear to have any electrical response when tested. The fan not running should be the obvious reason but is there any way to determine if that IS the problem or perhaps one of several or not working as a result of some other issue? 

FYI, I did clean the coils, condenser, etc. Any help would be much appreciated. I know it's an older unit but would really like to get it up and running if you guys can give me some pointers.


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,



> I did check the condensor fan which is NOT running and doesn't appear to have any electrical response when tested.



Compressor, condensor fan motor and evaporator fan motor should be running together....is the evaporator fan motor and compressor running?



> The fan not running should be the obvious reason but is there any way to determine if that IS the problem



*If* the compressor and evap fan are running place a box fan or such behind the refrigerator to act like the condensor fan and see what happens? Damage can occur to the compressor ( overheats ) when the condensor fan motor stops running.






Condenser fan motor, 3 round pin connection terminals Manufacturer Number WR60X187

jeff.


----------



## Sirfixalot (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks a lot for the reply. The short answer is nothing is running. I'm not sure if it is the culprit though I've seen before where a bad condenser fan caused the entire thing to shutdown. What do you think?


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 6, 2012)

> I'm not sure if it is the culprit though I've seen before where a bad condenser fan caused the entire thing to shutdown. What do you think?



No not normally, the compressor would still attempt to run, the evaporator fan motor would still be running if the condensor fan motor died. 

A copy:

My Frost free fridge will not run at all:      A few things to check for is - power at the outlet, check for 120 volts. If the light inside the fridge works, the defrost timer, cold control and possibly the wiring are the most common things that can make a fridge sit there and be "dead", not running. The defrost timer might be stuck in defrost, turn the timer screw to advance the timer and if the fridge comes back on, replace the defrost timer. You can join the wires together to by-pass the cold control for a test, if the fridge comes on, replace the cold control.

If needed...





Temperature control thermostat Manufacturer Number WR9X547





Defrost timer control Manufacturer Number WR9X548

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 6, 2012)

You should hear the compressor attempt to start when you first plug it in. If you hear it try , replace the starter. 

The defrost timer could be stopped in the defrost cycle.


----------



## Sirfixalot (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help. Sorry about belated response as a virus took out my computer for a time (maybe what the fridge has is contagious...).
Anyway, I did check the motor outlet and, barring any tester dysfunction, I detected no power (120 volts). Yes, the light comes on but then nothing else comes on and I have attempted to change the defrost timer back and forth without success. I haven't tried joining the wires and bypassing the control, I might try that next... 

Woodchuck: I don't hear the compressor coming on when plugged. The only thing that makes any noise at all is the defrost/temperature control when switched on, the faintest whir can be detected. Besides that, it is wholly unresponsive.

Perhaps there are several things not-functioning?


----------



## jeff1 (Feb 24, 2012)

> I haven't tried joining the wires and bypassing the control, I might try that next...



A good next step.

jeff.


----------



## busia (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a GE top mounted antique refrigerator Ca-1-B16 that is having problems, wants to run all the time, ant suggestions?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Sep 30, 2012)

You could check the current draw after you unscrew the bulb.  The schematic should be pasted somewhere on a panel.  Totally dead things are usually easy to troubleshoot, just follow the volts along the wires.


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,



> GE top mounted antique refrigerator



Frost free, manual defrost, cycle defrost?



> wants to run all the time



What are the temps inside?

jeff.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 17, 2012)

I doubt that busia's unit is frost free or self defrosting.

busia, has that thing been converted to modern refrigerant? It originally used Methyl Formate, which is explosive and can cause, among other things;
 eye, nose, skin irritation; chest tightness, cough, labored breathing, shortness of breath, bronchitis; visual disturbance; headache, dizziness, unconsciousness; drying and cracking of the skin.

Aside from cleaning the coils, checking electrical connections and temperature control, if it has one, you need to get in a pro who can safely deal with and replace MF if needed.

Since it wants to run all the time, it could be temperature control thinks box is not cold enough or is stuck, so stick thermometer inside. In this situation faulty control would make box way too cold.

Dirty coils, worn compressor, or low gas would prevent unit from cooling, thermometer would read too low.

 Gas is still available, equipment to handle it and person who has it may be difficult to find, replacement parts also rare.  There are people who collect these things, antique shops may know of repair person. 

One of these images came from Flickr, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5012521936/  poster has lots of old reefers and ice boxes, probably a good source for info. I dunno if you can contact him without Flickr account, if not PM me and I could possibly act as intermediary.


----------

